# Acoustic preamp DI. LR Baggs or Fishman? or other.



## Guest (Jun 2, 2019)

Recently acquired a Taylor with a transducer(?) pickup (3 discs under the bridge).
It has no preamp in it.
I'd like to get something inexpensive.
I have no knowledge of these units.
Something that runs off of phantom power would be nice.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Recently acquired a Taylor with a transducer(?) pickup (3 discs under the bridge).
> It has no preamp in it.
> I'd like to get something inexpensive.
> I have no knowledge of these units.
> Something that runs off of phantom power would be nice.


Three discs glued inside under the bridge plate, passive with no onboard amp describes a K&K. Do you know if the p/u is stock or after market.

I don't know much about taylors but I thought they were all under saddle p/u so that's why I'm asking if it's stock.

K&K will usually work OK w/out a preamp but is better with one. Preamp usually matches impedance although some acoustic amps like Traynor already match the p/u.

How much preamp do you want ?

Schatten makes a preamp with just one knob for volume. It's $70 at Cosmo; runs on a 9 volt.

I got one a couple of weeks ago mainly so I'd have a volume control and it clips to the strap. I have a RedEye preamp but it's a pedal; I had it bolted to my guitar strap with half inch carriage bolts but that made me feel like a ******* and I have enough image problems in that regard as it is.

Anyway, the Schatten p/u seems ok no issues so if I make it to Riff Wrath you can try it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2019)

It's after market, passive. It does work on it's own, but having to bend over the amp all the time to tweak ..
Previous owner bought the Taylor used 10 yrs ago with it already installed.
Looks like K&K ish.

A couple on kijiji that I'm looking at is;

Fishman Platinum Stage EQ / DI










LR Baggs Para D.I.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the Stage is small enough to clip to a strap which seems to me as the main thing because you have no onboard controls with a K&K type set up so I'd look at that one and it has some EQ. I'm finding that an acoustic through an amp sounds like crap no matter what you do.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I use an LR Baggs Venue DI. It isn’t cheap but it works very well with every acoustic I have tried it with, passive or active. It doesn’t work with phantom power. I use batteries but it goes through them pretty quick so you always need a couple of spares with you. From what I’ve read the Para Acoustic DI is very similar with a few less features.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Something that runs off of phantom power would be nice


limited to less than 10 mA draw ( and usually 24 or 48 V ) .... way too much V for pickups and too little amperage.

any unit by LR Baggs will impress you.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I love my Baggs Para DI and yes, phantom power is a handy feature. I would also look at stuff from Radial. I don't have a Radial pre-amp, but I've got a DI and a JDX Direct Drive - absolutely bomb-proof.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

You said inexpensive. OK then. Try a Behringer ADI21. Dirt cheap (just over $40) and does a really decent job, surprisingly enough. I use one and it is simple and fine for my purpose. I had a BOSS AD10 and Fishman Aura before and both are gone now. I would also suggest a Radial PreZe - awesome box but more like $300+.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I found a used Para DI for less than $150 a couple of years ago - they've been around for a while. 

It's well made and does everything someone would _need_ in an acoustic pre. The newer units are smaller, lighter, have presets, more features, etc. but the Para DI is a good workhorse, especially for that kinda money. I use it with a K&K in my Lowden and a couple of guitars that have under-saddle transducers.


----------

